# Indian River Tripletail



## aaronshore

You'll be eating good for a week!!! [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]


----------



## MATT

Tim, where did you find that Pig....?


----------



## Flyline

> Tim, where did you find that Pig....?


west plam beach that I sold my classic to Tim. he is tripletail mammoth! ;D


----------



## tripletailtim

> Tim, where did you find that Pig....?


Matt, we found him in the IRL in Jensen Beach hanging around a chlorox bottle marking a pinfish trap. We caught one a half pound bigger around the same area 2 weeks ago.


----------



## deerfly

wow, I don't think I've ever seen one that size any where, inshore, waaay offshore, wrecks, ICW bridges etc. 

What did you catch him on?


----------



## iMacattack

what time is dinner?


----------



## Brett

Too bad it's not yet time for the MET tournament
That would be a record catch...

http://www.met-fish.org/MET%20All%20Time%2068.htm


----------



## JRH

WOW!!!!!!!


----------



## tripletailtim

> wow, I don't think I've ever seen one that size any where, inshore, waaay offshore, wrecks, ICW bridges etc.
> 
> What did you catch him on?


We always use a shrimp on a 1/4 ounce jig.


----------



## Canoeman

What an outstanding catch. Way to go!


----------



## HaMm3r

Wow!  Impressive catch! [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## Kemo

Totally awesome!


----------



## Rick Story

AWESOME Tripletail!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Snookyrookie

Wow, awesome fish!!

lol just realized this is an 8 year old post that popped up again yesterday!


----------



## sjrobin

Snookyrookie said:


> Wow, awesome fish!!
> 
> lol just realized this is an 8 year old post that popped up again yesterday!



I guess it has been a while since Tripletail's last trip. Good tripletail even if it was captured in 1980.


----------



## Backwater

Yea dude, that's a hog!!!


----------

